# Protocol for paint white trim with carpet in!



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have three of the 3M maskers. I usually buy them in the boxes that come with 12 rolls of plastic. It is a way better deal that way. They cost about $50.00 and I get them at SW. The box come with, i believe, 12 rolls of 96" or 48" plastic, the masker with a cutting blade and a video on how to use it, all for $100.00. Can't beat it!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thom's trick works well too. Paper it out a bit and you can spray base.


----------

